# ICS4BIONIC Daily User Discussion



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess I got this thread going since we have data now. I'm sure more than a few have bumped this to their daily so I'd like to discuss how we have our setups and such.

I'm using go launcher because the ICS one crashes often plus only live wallpapers work at least for me. Other than that stock everything. I get some performance drops when opening the app drawer and folders but its a preview ROM so I'm not complaining. How about you all? Gotta say I'm loving this ICS. BTW sending this from my data enabled ICS Bionic using data







.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------

